# Yao Ming May Retire from Internationals



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> "I didn't play well either. I am thinking about retiring from the national team. Not now, but soon I will. In Indianapolis I was the youngest player, now I am an elder, but still there is no hope for us."


Seems a bit dejected... but this would definitely be a plus for his Rocket career.

http://sports.yahoo.com/oly/news;_y...ug=reu-basketballyaodc&prov=reuters&type=lgns


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yeah,i heard this just now as well.In fact I hope he can really retire from Chinese national BB team.he just can't get rest all year around.If he really retired,I could expect much more for his NBA career.however,that's not likely to happen.He is in China now which is still a communist dictatorship country.If he indeed has the notion of retiring,he may never be able to play in NBA any more either.
Watch out,Yao!


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Unless he defects. :yes: Hmm, you think the USA would grant him asylum?

DAMN THE MAN! FIGHT THE SYSTEM!

I too, think it would be for the best. He could work on his game and rest in the offseason.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

But as a Yao fan I'm very very sad to hear this though. Winning for Team China has and probably will always be more important to him than winning a NBA championship. He wants to win, but his teammates just aren't doing the job... 

I think he's just saying this out of frustration, we'll see how this progresses in a few days


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I dont understand china's gameplan today. It was like his perimeter teammates were really just scared to try to penetrate or pass to yao. They played right into spain's hands with that barrage of three pointers they were jacking up. What was good I thought was the way Yao was yelling and pointing and Screaming at his teammates to get their heads in the game. And i thought Yi would play a little better after all the hype you guys were giving him on these boards. But I like the way he moves and his quickness for a 7 footer. Kinda of like a chinese KG he reminds me of.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> I dont understand china's gameplan today. It was like his perimeter teammates were really just scared to try to penetrate or pass to yao. They played right into spain's hands with that barrage of three pointers they were jacking up. What was good I thought was the way Yao was yelling and pointing and Screaming at his teammates to get their heads in the game. And i thought Yi would play a little better after all the hype you guys were giving him on these boards. But I like the way he moves and his quickness for a 7 footer. Kinda of like a chinese KG he reminds me of.


Yi had the impossible task of guarding Pau Gasol, 3rd yr NBA vet that can put up 20+ pts against the best. The kid's 17, he's still got a lot to learn. 
China did NOT stick to their gameplan today. Any game that Mengke Bateer takes 4 (I repeat, 4) 3 pointers is not a well played game...


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> I dont understand china's gameplan today. It was like his perimeter teammates were really just scared to try to penetrate or pass to yao. They played right into spain's hands with that barrage of three pointers they were jacking up.


Fire Del harris!



> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> But I like the way he moves and his quickness for a 7 footer. Kinda of like a chinese KG he reminds me of.


The kid IS a KG clone... physically.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Winning for Team China has and probably will always be more important to him than winning a NBA championship.


Not probably, the Chinese team winning is more important to Yao, we've never seen Yao act and talk like this in Houston before, saying words like "there is no hope for us" (and he almost cried too).
This really shows how much he cares, hope this incident will wake the Chinese team up and pull them together (especially the guards that don't know how to pass).


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it has been confirmed as rumor.I just saw another interview with Yao,he said"on the way back,I asked Liuwei(Yao's teammate)whether we could still be the champion in the next year's Asian Championships if i didn't come back to play for China.after all,as long we can be top 2 in Asia,we can join in 2006's World Championships.In fact I know,it's impossible for me not to play,and I would not think of not doing it.it's a team of China.maybe when i wake up tomorrow,i will get to liking it again."


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> it has been confirmed as rumor.I just saw another interview with Yao,he said"on the way back,I asked Liuwei(Yao's teammate)whether we could still be the champion in the next year's Asian Championships if i didn't come back to play for China.after all,as long we can be top 2 in Asia,we can join in 2006's World Championships.In fact I know,it's impossible for me not to play,and I would not decide not to play.it's a team of China.maybe when i wake up tomorrow,i will get to liking it again."


It will be interesting to see if Yao still echoes the same sentiment at the end of the Olympics.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

This is just out of frustration. Remember when TMac was talking about retiring? Nothing will happen from it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao just scored 39 points in China's win against New Zealand. He was something like 75% from the field, and looked suitably dominant.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hehe


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Seems a bit dejected... but this would definitely be a plus for his Rocket career.


The thing that's really a plus for the Rocket is Yao's mentality change, he is slowly accepting the leadership role, and turning into a more physical player. Look at him out there yellng, screaming and telling his team mates what to do. It's uncharacteristic! I think Gasol is responsible for Yao's recent personality change...:uhoh:









Check this out, all I gotta to say is "wow..."


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Yao Ming May Retire from Internationals*



> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> 
> 
> The thing that's really a plus for the Rocket is Yao's mentality change, he is slowly accepting the leadership role, and turning into a more physical player. Look at him out there yellng, screaming and telling his team mates what to do. It's uncharacteristic!


i feel only if he feels it's his team,can he do these(yellng,screaming and telling his team mates what to do)as well in NBA


----------

